# Aenarion



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The audio book _Aenarion_ has been confirmed for an October release. And Jon Sullivan, the visionary behind the Night Lord series covers, has been charged with creating the cover. Sadly, despite its beautiful detail, it is a CD cover so it will be small. However here is the cover of _Aenarion_ in full glory, featuring the first Phoenix King himself and his trusty steed Indraugnir.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Aw cock, I was hoping this would be a novel :threaten:

Ah well there's always a first for getting into audio books...


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

I loathe the audio books. I just want someone to read the story with a clear voice, keep the annoying musak and pointless sound effects!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh...My...God... That is easily the most fantastic piece of Warhammer artwork.. ever..:shok:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

So far. Jon Sullivan will continue to give off masterpieces like this, I just hope he does something of the Night Lords in this format. The Soul Hunter cover is awesome but some Night Lord art like that would be incredible.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

COTE, how long did it take you to switch your pic to that? 5secs?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Pretty much, and about a further 10 seconds to plaster it all over my laptop! its just so beautiful :blush:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Aye, that it is. I always pictured Indraugnir as a Red/Gold Dragon, don't know why. The Blue and Red just seems a bit... Monster Huntery, but other than that, I love it.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I think if he were gold then there would be far too much gold on the cover. His more common colours go well with Aenarion's brighter colours.

And thanks for the +rep Vaz :grin:.


----------



## Cyrion (Apr 17, 2010)

Jon Sullivan is easily the most talented cover artist for the BL. Great stuff.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

If _that sword_ Aernarion is wielding is The Sword of Khaine I will personnally punch Jon Sullivan. If it is not (although it is still ridiculously bland for a weapon forged by Caledor) I will be quietly happy.

A single audio-book? Is there actually any point? Aenarion is worth at least a book, if not two...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

It might be the Sword of Khaine, but since _Aenarion_ is set on the Blighted Isle when the Phoenix King goes to collect the doomed blade that may just be the sword he used before.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

If you were gonna do an awesome illustration of Aenarion, I would assume you would want to do it with _Godslayer_. I agree, that the sword looks nothing like I would imagine the sword of Khaine should look like.

In a similar way, I was slightly disappointed by the portrayal of Ghal Maraz on the covers of _Heldenhammer_, _Empire_, and _God King_ (were they done by Sullivan?).


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes they were Child-of-the-Emperor. At least Empire was, so I imagine _Heldenhammer_ and _God King_ were as well.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> If you were gonna do an awesome illustration of Aenarion, I would assume you would want to do it with _Godslayer_. I agree, that the sword looks nothing like I would imagine the sword of Khaine should look like.
> 
> In a similar way, I was slightly disappointed by the portrayal of Ghal Maraz on the covers of _Heldenhammer_, _Empire_, and _God King_ (were they done by Sullivan?).


I apologise for the bluntness of my first post, but yes: The piece is fantastic, I am just slightly dissapointed that Aenarion, the greatest (and later most loathed) High Elf wields a rather mundane sword, and has his face covered by a helmet; surely his golden hair flowing to the accord of wind, whilst he raises a _spear_ above a fallen Daemonic Herald amidst a mass of ithilmar-swathed Elves would suit him better?

That aside, I loved the Art for the Empire Trilogy, alongside the other Time of Legends, a shame that the weapons are often portrayed badly (Ghal-Maraz)


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i believe that i red in the book melekith that aenarion had a spear that the elfen prince on the mantrigore is using in the assault on that castle where morati is in


----------

